# Softwre Loesung -> Server trnsportieren



## Kiwista (9. Jan 2008)

Tag zusammen,

arbeite zur Zeit an einem Projekt fuer die Uni bei dem ich eine vorhandene Program Realisierung in Java habe und diese auf einem Apache/Tomcat server laufen lassen will/muss  :roll: 

Das Program ist kein Applet und hat eine komplette GUI. Dazu kommt, dass der spaetere Client dazu in der Lage sein muss, Dateien von seiner Festplatte ins Program zu laden (erwaehne das, da ich mich wage daran erinnere dass applets einen erstmal daran hindern).

Bin jetzt bei meiner Suche neben Applets auf Servlets gestossen, die ich wohl beide zur Realisierung brauche.

Meine Frage ist nun:

Welche Arbeit kommt da auf mich zu und was sind die Richtigen Schritte?

Hoffe auf eure Hilfe

Gruss

Kiwista


----------



## maki (9. Jan 2008)

> Welche Arbeit kommt da auf mich zu und was sind die Richtigen Schritte?


Vorrausgesetzt dein Client ist ein Browser:
HTML/JavaScript/CSS
Java
Servlets
JSPs

Ps: Du bist im falschen Sub-Forum, "Enterprise Java" wäre wahrscheinlich passender


----------



## Kiwista (9. Jan 2008)

tut mir leid falls ich das falsche Subforum getroffen hab, kann es leider nicht verschieben, vll findet sich ja ein Mod 

maki kannst du mir noch kurz erlaeutern wie die Schritte genauer aussehen bzw, welche Aufgabe die besagten Komponenten erfuellen.

Der client ist ein browser. Sehe dass du applets garnicht erwaehnt hast... Es gibt aber doch bestimmt einen weg die vorhanden GUI zu nutzen, anstatt alles neu mit html/jscript/php zu realisieren oder?

Inwiefern muss ich mein JavaProgram anpassen um es als/auf/mit einem servlet laufen zu lassen? 

Gruss


----------



## maki (9. Jan 2008)

Dein "Java-Programm" zum Servlet umwandeln? Wohl eher nicht 
PHP? Auch nein.

Vielleicht dein Programm per Webstart ausführen als Client´für einen Webserver? Schon möglich.. aber woher soll ich das Wissen.

Wenn dein "Programm" wirklich auf dem Server (Tomcat) laufen soll, werden es wohl Servlets und JSPs, wenn es nur mit dem Sever kommunizieren soll, gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten.

Soryy, aber ich verstehe immer noch nicht was du eigentlich machen möchtest.


----------



## Guest (9. Jan 2008)

dann werd ich es nochmal versuchen es zu erklaeren 

Also ich habe eine gewisse Anwender Loesung inkl GUI ( woebi die GUI wohl im Notfall auch in HTML/... realisierbar waer und es grundsaetzlich natuerlich um die berechnungen geht). 
Nun will ich dieses program auf einem server laufen lassen. Sprich der server fuehrt das program aus und der client stellt via webbrowser anfragen.

Merke gerade dass meine Formulierung wahrscheinlich nicht viel aufschlussreicher ist, als das vorher Beschriebene, aber weiss nicht wo ich mich zu unklar ausdruecke...

Welche Rolle spielt dabei genau das servlet?


----------



## maki (9. Jan 2008)

Das Servlet läuft auf dem Server und behandelt Client anfragen.

Du kannst auch ein Applet als Clint einsetzen.

Verwirrt? Das ist normal, finde erstmal raus was du machen sollst.

Bücher/Info über diese Themen gibt es massig


----------



## Gast (9. Jan 2008)

perfekt du hast wahrscheinlich unbeabsichtig mir meine Frage beantwortet. Applet als client des Servlet. In den rest hab ich mir in den letzten Stunden eingelesen.

Danke maki.


----------



## maki (9. Jan 2008)

Dann hast du es sogar einfacher und kannst dir einiges an Komplexität sparen.

Serialisierung wird dich auch interessieren


----------



## Hilefoks (9. Jan 2008)

Kannst du deine Aufgabe/dein Programm etwas näher beschreiben? Was soll der Benutzer machen können? Warum brauchst du einen Server? Wie sehen die Daten aus (ein paar Zahlen, eine Datei, 1GB XML?)?

Sorry - aber ich verstehe nicht was dein Programm machen soll. 

MfG,
Hilefoks


----------



## Leroy42 (14. Jan 2008)

Ihr habt doch alle keine Ahnung! 


			
				Kiwista's Titel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Server trnsportieren



Den kann man einfach nur tragen oder im Auto fahren.

Zuvor sollte man ihn doch etwas handlicher machen...


----------



## Jango (15. Jan 2008)

ROLF!
Du kennst dich mit gespaltenen Dingen gut aus, was?  :lol:


----------



## Leroy42 (16. Jan 2008)

Außer mit der, die sich auf meine Persönlichkeit bezieht, eher weniger!


----------

